# Orff's Orpheus lyrics in German



## marcgreg (Feb 16, 2013)

*Looking for Orff's Orpheus lyrics in German*

Hello,

I'm (almost) desperately looking for the lyrics in German of the Orff's Orpheus on the Internet. Does anyone have an idea where I can find it? Thank you!

Marc


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

These are the lyrics for the Monteverdi version which Orff (probably) used:

http://www.opera-guide.ch/opera.php?uilang=de&id=226#libretto

You can see the detail at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Orfeo

and the link I pulled up is under External Links at the end.


----------



## marcgreg (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your reply but I'm afraid Orff used related but different lyrics for his adapted version of L'Orfeo... I'm really looking for the Orff's version of 1925 or 1940.. It looks like there is nowhere where it can be found...


----------

